# order this week



## kpw85 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

does your boss know of your side jobs ?

i'm just saying..............


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

kpw85 said:


> Hey guys my previous boss had a general mini rooter xp that i thought was great. im starting to get some more side rod jobs and would like to pick up my own. im just curious what you guys think as far as ordering it with either the 3/8'' line or 1/2''. im mainly going to be using it on kitchen lines.
> thanks in advance for any help
> kevin




75' of 3/8".


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

You better get liability insurance and bonded as your city requires. Way to undercut the guy that employs you. As a business owner, I just love when people who don't carry the insurance I do, have the expenses I have or the tools and permits I posses, take work away from me. 

Your boss I'm sure would like the work. When things are slow and you're on the unemployment line, you'll have no one to blame but yourself. I didn't do side work when I worked for someone else, except subbing for my dads licensed company, which I now own. 

Also, I hope you realize you're contributing to a wage reduction for plumbers across the board. Next time I hand a customer a bill and they say: " Well bob across the street is laid off, and he'll do it for half that" And I have to explain the difference between a legitimate company and a guy side jobbing, I'll think of you.

Thanks alot *******. :furious:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

According to your intro, you just passed your Journeyman's exam. And now to celebrate you are asking for advice on which tools to buy to perform illegal work and cheat your boss.

You don't need to get a cable, you need to get a clue. :furious:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> You better get liability insurance and bonded as your city requires. Way to undercut the guy that employs you. As a business owner, I just love when people who don't carry the insurance I do, have the expenses I have or the tools and permits I posses, take work away from me.
> 
> Your boss I'm sure would like the work. When things are slow and you're on the unemployment line, you'll have no one to blame but yourself. I didn't do side work when I worked for someone else, except subbing for my dads licensed company, which I now own.
> 
> ...


Good call. The UA takes this matter very seriously as well. Punishment for being known to be side jobbing... Expulsion.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I cannot believe you came on a site for plumbing professionals and asked about equipment for side work. 

Seriously?

Does you Union approve of side jobbing?

Does your boss approve of side jobbing?


----------



## kpw85 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks asstyme


----------



## kpw85 (Dec 14, 2010)

Also I guess I should of described side jobs a little better. I didn't realize everyone was gonna jump on my back. I only do work for family and friends. I would just prefer to have my owm small rod so I don't have to go rent. 
Also in the future I plan on opening my own shop
Thanks 
Kevin


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

i'm i to assume that you are everybody's relative and/or friend? not say nutin here just askin just askin. breid.................:rockon:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

kpw85 said:


> Also I guess I should of described side jobs a little better. I didn't realize everyone was gonna jump on my back. I only do work for family and friends. I would just prefer to have my owm small rod so I don't have to go rent.
> Also in the future I plan on opening my own shop
> Thanks
> Kevin


You get the machine you will be surprised how friends you have when their drains clog.


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

Seems to me that's a pretty expensive tool for side jobs.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

kpw85 said:


> Also I guess I should of described side jobs a little better. I didn't realize everyone was gonna jump on my back. I only do work for family and friends. I would just prefer to have my owm small rod so I don't have to go rent.
> Also in the future I plan on opening my own shop
> Thanks
> Kevin


Sorry Kevin...I'm not buyin' the "family & friends" thing. I've got what I would consider a larger than average family that I like to help on occasion. No way is there enough drain work to justify buying a machine to help out. If you are wanting to help them, then maybe your boss will let you use his machine to maintain your mom's kitchen drain.

As far as friends go, I think you're probably thinking of acquaintances. So what are the qualifications to become your friend? Let me guess....

1. They know your first name and can track down your phone number.
2. They can get you to clean out their drain for less money than calling a real plumbing business.

You think your the first guy that thought about using side jobs to start his own business? I'm calling bull crap on the whole thing. As far as saving money on rent goes, let your family and friends pay the rent, pick up the machine, and return it. It's the least they could do while helping you stab our industry, licensing laws, and real Professional Plumbers that earned their stripes, in the back.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I must be honing my psychic abilities, I predicted all these responses.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

kpw85 said:


> ...im just curious what you guys think as far as ordering it with either the 3/8'' line or 1/2''...thanks in advance for any help


So if I'm understanding this correctly, you are wanting to put yourself in the position of a Plumbing Business Operator and you don't know what cable you need to clean out kitchen sink drains?

You are not capable and certainly not qualified to work without the supervision of a Plumbing Contractor.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

kpw85 said:


> ...I didn't realize everyone was gonna jump on my back...


What exactly did you expect, that the men and women of this forum and industry would give you some Dear Abby advice on how to further weaken our businesses and trade?

OK Kevin,
All sarcasm and anger aside, you really need to pay attention to what your reading here. Although we live in a free market system, it only functions by rule of law and when all players adhere to the same laws.

If you want to be a big dog and get out there with your own skin and risk it all, then I say go for it. Our industry needs young people to become interested in this trade and grow it into the future. But that is not what you are suggesting. You're just trying to get a quick buck and take Shortcuts. Here's some truth for you to chew on...

Plumbing is hard. The tools are expensive. Being in business for yourself is infinitely more difficult and more expensive. Stop screwing around with doing side work until you have the experience, resources, and Plumbing Contractor license to do it right. When that day arrives, you will learn that you have much bigger problems than what cable to choose. You will also find a treasure chest of advice from the members of the Plumbing Zone.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

kpw85 said:


> Thanks asstyme


It figures Some one that purchased a all ready thriving shop. Will try to help out a side jobber. Those of us That have/ are built a shop from the ground up. Have no respect for what you are going to do. 

Thank about it. You are now the competion for your real job. Yeah You are. Lets say things get real slow and you get laid off. Well Fine you think I can just go out on my own. SO you do that. Than your gear breaks down and you flood a customers house. Now you are SOL. Oh and by the way. You are no longer getting your unemployment. Because the boss found out that you were side jobing. WTF YOU going to do. Come on here and cry like a little bi ?:furious:


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> So if I'm understanding this correctly, you are wanting to put yourself in the position of a Plumbing Business Operator and you don't know what cable you need to clean out kitchen sink drains?
> 
> You are not capable and certainly not qualified to work without the supervision of a Plumbing Contractor.


well said dude.

X2


----------

